# 1949 Schwinn Catalog



## Phattiremike (May 18, 2017)

I would like to find a 1949 schwinn catalog.  I've found a few 49's here recently and want to research further.  If there's a source where I can at least read about that year please lmk.  If someone has literature for sale I'm interested.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2017)

I've never seen one. If greenephantom doesn't have it covered in his prints there is probably not a 49 catalog to be found.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2017)

I'd love to see that too. 1949 was an interesting year with the intro of the Phantom and the range of options on the B6. I've seen snippets of '49 info but never a complete catalog. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd love to see that too. 1949 was an interesting year with the intro of the Phantom and the range of options on the B6. I've seen snippets of '49 info but never a complete catalog. V/r Shawn




So when was the Phantom actually introduced/advertised and what month in 49 was it available for purchase? This subject has me baffled so any hard core info would be appreciated. There were a couple new Schwinn models that were mid year entries, was the Phantom also a mid year entry or was it a  late 1949 introduction for the 50 model year?


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 21, 2017)

The earliest mention of the Schwinn Phantom designated model # B-17 that I found
is in the 1950 Schwinn catalog.




*1950 SCHWINN PHANTOM*
"RIDE THE BEST The Schwinn Phantom... The finest, most complete bicycle in the world.Luxury equipment,includes chrome fenders, Cycelack, spring fork, special colors, and many other outstanding Schwinn exclusive features. Don't miss this bicylce at your dealer. Ask to see Model B-17." (Quote from the 1950 Schwinn catalog)


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 21, 2017)

It appears that in the Schwinn history timetables, there’s a gap between 1948 and 1950
for the 1949 Phantom literature or catalogs.
The first mention of the Schwinn Phantom that I know of is in the 1950 Schwinn catalog
which I mentioned above.
I also checked 1949 Schwinn patents. So far this is all I found.
The images for the ’49 were not available, only for the ’39 model.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 23, 2018)

1949 - https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-schwinn-parts-catalog-1903994274
1948 - https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1948-arnold-schwinn-co-bicycle-parts-1864811833


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Those parts catalogs may hold some clues but I’d really like to see something like a fair trade dealer sheet listing the models. V/r Shawn


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 23, 2018)

Also this - Scroll forward from here - 




__
		https://flic.kr/p/UMVh7d
Also scroll forward from here - https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1941_1950/1949_00.html - shows some models. 
That may help. Not really seeing anything else.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 23, 2018)

rennfaron said:


> 1949 - https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-schwinn-parts-catalog-1903994274




*VINTAGE SCHWINN PARTS CATALOG SUPPLEMENT JANUARY 1, 1949*




This is actually a Schwinn-Bicycles-Accessories & Parts "Supplement" dealers book from 1948.
The back  has 2-hole paper clips for additional supplements which Schwinn would send
It's dealers with updates.
This is what's listed in the back section. There's no listings or information for specific models from 1949.



I have yet not found a 1949 Schwinn catalog. Perhaps ’49 was a
transitional year and the latest information was not until 1950.


----------



## pinopat (Jul 27, 2021)

Mystery Solved?! (When was the Phantom first offered)

I have found a dated early mention of the Black Phantom listed under "Announcement of New Models" from August 26th 1949. I will attach a image:






This from a stapled together set of papers I found in a 1948 Schwinn catalog.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Mystery Solved?! (When was the Phantom first offered)


pinopat said:


> I have found a dated early mention of the Black Phantom listed under "Announcement of New Models" from August 26th 1949. I will attach a image:
> 
> View attachment 1453284
> 
> This from a stapled together set of papers I found in a 1948 Schwinn catalog.



I believe the earliest date I’ve seen is 12 August, 1949. I think Geoff mentions the date in his book. V/r Shawn


----------

